# Pick at 5



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

Who would you be most happy with at pick 5?

Igoudola
Deng
Livingston
Biedrins
Childress
Smith

I say Iggy


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IggytoWiz_at5</b>!
> 
> I say Iggy


How shocking, considering your user name 

I'm literally stumped on who to favor at this point. Some people are starting to lean towards a few guys and lean away from some others, but I'm still completely neutral on the subject. I have a feeling I'll be indecisive all the way up until the very last minute. The closest thing I have to an opinion right now is hoping that the rumors of Deng potentially slipping a spot or two with Igoudola and Childress impressing are true and we nab him.

Welcome to the site :wiz:


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd also be happy with Childress or Deng. I just love Iggy's athletic ability. Thanks for welcoming me to the site.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think that Biedrins would just be awesome with Kwame and am hoping that doesn't happen b/c that should and I think will be a very dominating front court in the future.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Childress

That way Atlanta can have their choosing of Iggy and Smith


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Podkolzine. he can shoot and pass. oh yeah, he's 7'5. 

:banana:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Iggy also. Theres just something I don't like about all the other guys.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Iggy seems like the guy who makes the most sense and who I think will be available.

As far as Iggy to Washington, I have to admit that if I were just putting my Wiz hat on (actually, it's a crown and comes with a cape, as any Seinfeld junky can tell you), I'd probably not bother with trading up for Deng or Childress and just be happy taking Iggy at 5.

My fear, as a Wiz fan, is that the guy they really want is Childress. Or at least, if Deng and Iggy go at 3 and 4, they take Childress at 5. Ugh.

I'm warming up to Pavel based on the latest word on him, and if he looked like he was going to be good, I'd also consider him if I were the Wiz. And Biedrins if he looked like a real world-beater. But at this point yeah, Iggy's at the top of my list for them. They don't obviously need a swingman, but I'd be surprised if both Stackhouse and Hughes are on the team at the start of the season, and I'd also be surprised if Juan Dixon is there. So they'll potentially be losing two guys and if they have any sense they'll end the Jared Jeffries at the 3 madness. Then, you look at what they need:

1. Defense... they don't have anyone that can defend worth a damn, and Iggy has all the tools there.

2. Passing... Arenas is not all there as a PG... having someone who can help, like Iggy, would make a world of sense for them.

3. Athleticism... this is an athletic team, and having another Athletic guy would really help them.

1- Arenas, Blake
2- Hughes, Hayes
3- Stack, Iggy
4- Kwame, Jeffries
5- Haywood, Thomas

Looks like a nice lineup, doesn't it? If they can add some toughness and experience, they could be scary. In free agency, I could see them splitting the MLE on a Troy Hudson and a Keyon Clark and they'd maybe be looking at a playoff run if the stay healthy and jel.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Iggy is the guy. He gives this team everything we need.

Arenas/Blake
Stack/Hughes
Iggy/Hayes
Kwame/Etan
Haywood/Etan


That is a deep team with a good starting line-up. Should be good enough to make the playoffs.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

the problem i see with iggy is that he may never be able to play the three like larry hughes. in fact, bulking up for iggy may deter his ultimate asset his speed.

still, drafting iggy could be good if the wizards still want a backup sg and they r willing for stackhouse and hayes to take over the 3 spot. 

the wizards may draft iguodala if they dont expect hughes to come back next year, he could serve as a point guard for arenas (iggy does have pg skills), and that would be one fast backcourt to deal with. but even if the wizards wanted to improve their backcourt, they may just take livingston (which i wouldnt advise).

the wizards shouldnt draft a 3, however, if they expect jeffries to play that position. im not sure though if jeffries is going to play as a backup.

i think the most glaring weakness though is another big man, preferably a center. i dont think haywood is going to get it done long term for the wiz as a starter as well as etan thomas at this point (although etan is a great backup). they may take biedrinis, since he is apparently not the project kwame was.

at this point, im debating between iggy and biedrinis but that could change by tomorrow. hopefully eddie grunfeld continues his reputation as a good judge of talent. for milwakee, he did draft michael redd in the 2nd round and tj ford which, were solid pick


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I dunno... Iggy's 6'7 and like 220lbs with long arms... sounds like a Scottie Pippen to me, at least in terms of his body.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

nbadraft.net has him listed at 200 and 6-6


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

The offical measurements from the Wizards workout had him at 6'7 220.


----------



## havoc (Jul 16, 2003)

Both Iggy & Livingston are in an Insider column today after working out in Chicago. After reading about each of them I wouldn't be disappointed if we selected either.
Really really like Igoudala's ability to defend & I think that'd be very important for us. But now that Livingston is putting on weight (they're saying hes at 189 now up almost 20 lbs from the end of his high school season) I don't think I'd take anyone over him if he's still on the board, even Pavel.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis' Summary of Today's Insider on Iguodala and Deng ...



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Today's article is one of the reasons you guys should all pop for Insider. I know not all of you like Ford, but this is great stuff, IMO.
> 
> Ford was granted access to Hoops the Gym to see the workouts of several top draft candidates - Iguodala, Deng, Devon Harris, and Shaun Livingston. Howard arrives today and his workout was not reviewed, but he said the four players he saw were the four best prospects he has seen this year.
> ...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

More from DMD from the same thread, on Harris and Livingston.


> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Here's some info from the rest of the article. Read on.
> 
> *Devon Harris*
> ...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> More from DMD from the same thread, on Harris and Livingston.


Yeah I just read Insider with Ford also. He had some really interesting things to say about Iggy and Deng also. This draft has just gotten a whole lot interesting. I think some guys were knocked before people got to see them work-out. 

this is what Ford said about Deng

Incredible wing span looked like a 7 ft player coming at you. 

Much better 3pt shooter than anyone realized made alot of nba 3's with ease. 

Grover says Deng has-better than average strength already and is much more explosive than he thought. He says in another month any questions about Deng's athleticism will be put to bed. 

about Iggy-great size, strength and speed. will make highlight reel plays all over the place next season. Makes teammates better because of passing ability,played pg through highschool. Will help a team NEXT year. Shot has improved dramatically. 


Now MY TAKE 

I don't believe any hype about these guys shooting ability. Non shooters can easily make shots in non pressure related controlled environment situations. 

I really don't think Grover does anything to improve a players skill sets its bogus. 

Grover though can have a dramatic effect on a players athleticism and strength. He can make a player reach optimum physical peak. 


I have always thought that Livingston's stock would rise once he started working out. I was thoroughly impressed with him when I saw him on tape. It was an AAU game and he is a much better athlete and floor general than I realized. I don't think he gets past the Clippers.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Iggy is the guy. He gives this team everything we need.


i think you're right. he may not be the conscensus best player available at the pick but he may be the best pick (aside a chance fall of Deng)


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's always best to take these "promises" with a grain of salt, but apparently Deng has one from us according to the Charlotte Observer:


> Bickerstaff suspected last week a team with a top-five pick had promised to draft Duke freshman Luol Deng. Now there's evidence to support that theory.
> 
> The Washington Wizards told Duke law professor Paul Haagen they would take Deng fifth overall if he's there, according to Tuesday's News and Observer of Raleigh.
> 
> ...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

there is only one guy who should be in the running for 5th

Ben Gordon
the safest pick you could make
proven himself at the college level
will make a good transition to the pros
Dwayne Wade like....not saying he will be as good...way to early to tell

personally I hope you trade with Denver


----------



## havoc (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> there is only one guy who should be in the running for 5th
> 
> Ben Gordon


Gordon makes no sense for our team, another 2 guard? YAY!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Some Insight on Our Pick?


> Team officials have had trade talks regarding the fifth overall selection in the June 24 draft, but it seems likely they will utilize the pick.
> 
> Stanford's Josh Childress, Duke's Luol Deng, Arizona's Andre Iguodala and Wisconsin's Devin Harris are said to be on the Wizards' short list, according to a team source. All are perimeter players. Washington also holds the 32nd overall pick.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

^I thought we had 33rd?
All works out though.

Devin Harris :no: 
Iggy 
Luol  
Childress-Dont know yet


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

A couple recent mocks ...

DraftCity: Okafor-Howard-Deng-Livingston-<b>Iguodala</b>
NBADraft.net: Okafor-Howard-Deng-Livingston-<b>Childress</b>



> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> ^I thought we had 33rd?


It's technically the 32nd. It would be the 33rd if Minnesota had their first rounder this year.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I doubt Deng would be there for us at 5, if he is its a steal for us.

PS-Thanks for the Sean Taylor avatar
Can't wait to see him in Redskins uniform killing Terrell Owens.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well it looks like wer're gonna make an uninspired pick again. Unless the Bulls take Iggy I think he's our pick. All this does is logjam our perimeter again. At least he's unselfish. 

Not real excited by Iggy. I think he'll be a solid player. He still seems really raw to me. The best thing he has going for him is his athleticism. He can't shoot, but he plays good defense, he can pass but is not a good ball handler, he can rebound but his overall feel for the game seems lacking. 

I really want an aggressive player whomever we draft, I'm getting sick and tired of passive personalities and passive defenders and playmakers. Unless we draft Livingston or Howard then I'd pass on the agression until it developed. But drafting another college kid who's not confident enuff just isn't the move.

We need some agression. 

We won't have the heart to take Livingston. Eddie Jordan would probably like to get him because he could play the J Kidd role in the Princeton offense. Not at 1st but eventually. 

If Ernie had his drothers he'd probably like to trade for a Vet. 

My top 5 choices for the 5th pick. 

1. Livingston- tall unselfish pg with a flair for the spectacular pass. 
2. Iggy-athletic, defensive minded,unselfish sg/sf
3. Luke Jackson-has great stroke ,3pt range,athletic, playmaker.
4. Pavel-huge, strong, project, can't teach size.
5. Childress-either Rip like or JJ like, or Iceman like


----------



## havoc (Jul 16, 2003)

Luke Jackson shouldn't even be mentioned at the 5th pick.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> the problem i see with iggy is that he may never be able to play the three like larry hughes. in fact, bulking up for iggy may deter his ultimate asset his speed.
> 
> still, drafting iggy could be good if the wizards still want a backup sg and they r willing for stackhouse and hayes to take over the 3 spot.


Iggy has great athleticism, and even though his height leaves a lot to be desired, he is capable of playing the small forward position. I mean, the guy averaged over 8 rebounds per game for Arizona last year as a very unpolished player. 

Personally, I think Washington should pass on taking a swingman unless Deng falls to 5(highly unlikely, especially with Charlotte picking 4th). I think the Wizards should work out Biedrins and Podkolzine, and pick between the two of them to be their center of the future alongside Kwame. 
While Gilbert's passing isn't great for a point guard, you're not going to be getting much of an upgrade by taking Ben Gordon as your point guard if your picking him hoping he'll be more of a distributer than Arenas, because he's not. I could understand taking Livingston if he falls to 5, but I don't think any other point guard is worth taking at 5 in the Wizards position, with Arenas already in place.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

gordon is a combo guard

and it sounds like Stackhouse might get traded anyways


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> gordon is a combo guard
> 
> and it sounds like Stackhouse might get traded anyways


Who would want Stackhouse and his contract?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Who would want Stackhouse and his contract?


His contract is actually very fair in my opinion -- it's only $22 million over three years. That's just a bit over $7 million each season, which is pretty decent for a guy that will get you 20/4/4 fairly regularly. Unless a team is only interested in deals that expire sooner rather than later, I don't think his contract will be what holds him up too much.

On the other part of the question though, I have no clue who would actually want him. He certainly seems to have the reputation as a me-first player, and I hear him called injury-prone far too often (which is untrue -- discounting this season, he's only missed an average of <i>six</i> games per season). The general feeling people seem to have is that only once in his career has he really tried to help his team more than himself, that one year in Detroit he lost like 10 PPG off of his previous year's average.

I have a tough time picturing Stackhouse gone when we have Hughes is sitting there with a combination of a less negative stigma surrounding him and an expiring $5.5 million contract. He has been called selfish as well, but people generally think less so because he isn't as big a name as Stackhouse I guess. In actuality he probably is more so, but that's not what people think, and in trades it's what people think that's important.

As much as we talk about having too many perimeter players, it's very possible that that won't be so true by the time the offseason is done. Dixon will very likely be gone in the expansion draft in my opinion, Hughes or Stackhouse has a good shot at being dealt, and I think Jeffries gets at least as many minutes at PF as he does SF. The more I've thought about it, the less I'm interested in drafting a specific position or type of player and the more I'm interested in drafting just whoever management believes will be the best player.

If that's a PG, then when he's ready to be a full-time starter then we can slide Arenas to SG (which I believe he's fully capable of playing). If that's a SG, we can let Hughes go in the offseason or deal Stackhouse to make room. If that's a SF, that's great because we don't have anyone who's really captured that position as "MINE" so far. If that's a PF, like with Arenas we can bump Kwame over to center (also like Arenas, I believe he can play there just fine). If that's a C, well, as much as I like Haywood, he's sure not going to hold the guy back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> His contract is actually very fair in my opinion -- it's only $22 million over three years. That's just a bit over $7 million each season, which is pretty decent for a guy that will get you 20/4/4 fairly regularly. Unless a team is only interested in deals that expire sooner rather than later, I don't think his contract will be what holds him up too much.
> 
> ...


For some reason I thought his contract was worse than that. Nonetheless, I still don't think any team would want to trade for him. He can score, but that's about it. And he can only score with the ball in his hands. It's ironic that he got traded for Rip Hamilton, because they score about the same amount of points, but the way they get them is complete opposites. Rip is a catch and shoot, coming off screens scorer, whereas Stackhouse must command the ball to be effective. He's not the kind of player teams want to have if they want to win ball games. His attitude and desire are questionable at best, and I just don't see why any team would want him on their team.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

well stackhouse is a decent all around player. he can get 20 ppg, 4-5 apg, and 4 rpg. his attitude isnt questionable but more so his health. the best option would be for stackhouse to be taken because the wizards could certainly get a better player to replace him (well if they dont screw up). 

but it'd be intriguing to see how welll this lineup can play if he is fully healthy. but if he isnt, who would want him? the best thing to hope for is that the bobcats will take him for nothing.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

actually I hope denver takes a look at stackhouse
but if they do know...they wont need to deal with Washington


----------

